# capire al volo



## laura12345

Come si dice in spagnolo* l'ho capito al volo*?
cioè l'ho capito subito.

*Lo he entendido al vuelo*?


----------



## Geviert

Si può anche dire così. Essendo una metafora ci sono infinite maniere.


----------



## laura12345

Mi faresti un esempio?
Comunque la traduzione letterale è correta mi sembra di capire.


----------



## Geviert

laura12345 said:


> Mi faresti un esempio?



1) Lo he entendido al vuelo 

2) _Cada declaración previa a ese partido gastó más fuel que  saliva, y el propio entrenador cayó en la trampa de dejarse llevar por  la corriente, soltando a cámara una agresión mal envuelta en papel de  chiste. Escucharle fue *entender al vuelo* que ese mismo día en Sevilla el  aleteo de una mosca podría provocar est_allidos (fonte).

3) Link


----------



## laura12345

Geviert said:


> Si può anche dire così. Essendo una metafora ci sono infinite maniere.


Grazie Geviert. Intendevo un esempio di espressione metaforica equivalente. Per curiosità personale.
Grazie ugualmente.


----------



## Geviert

laura12345 said:


> Grazie Geviert. Intendevo un esempio di espressione metaforica equivalente. Per curiosità personale.
> Grazie ugualmente.



Ah. Puoi utilizzare in questo caso espressioni equivalenti che connotino immediatezza, del tipo:

en un abrir y cerrar de ojos
En un _pispás_.                 
en un santiamén
en un periquete (argentinismo)
en un dos por tres, en un parpadeo,
en un decir Jesús_._


----------



## beakman

Anche: *en un santiamen*


----------



## Elxenc

Por España, en vez _*Entenderlo al vuelo,*_ se prefiere  decir: _*Cogerlo/la al vuelo*_ (ya sé que el verbo coger, tiene otro significado en América, será por eso el cambio), y se suele usar para indicar que la persona que _*lo coge al vuelo*_ (_una explicación, un problema, unas intenciones buenas o malas de alguien)_, es una persona muy despierta, espabilada, lista ,rápida de entendederas, etc.

*En un periquete*, como indicativo de que algo sucede en poco tiempo, pero con el sentido de *Captarlo al vuelo* (por no usar cogerlo), también se usa y bastante por España. O sea, sería, pues, un argentinismo y  un españolismo.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Elxenc,

en efecto, esta expresión puede denotar de la manera que mencionas (despierta, espabilada, lista ,rápida), por ese motivo he subrayado immediatezza, para mantenerme en el ámbito del lo subitáneo como se pregunta al inicio. 

Ps. coger tiene el mismo significado del verbo y se entiende perfectamente en América, no lo usamos en las locuciones que se escuchan en españa, pero el significado es estándar.


----------



## Neuromante

Geviert said:


> Hola Elxenc,
> 
> en efecto, esta expresión puede denotar de la manera que mencionas (despierta, espabilada, lista ,rápida), por ese motivo he subrayado immediatezza, para mantenerme en el ámbito del lo subitáneo como se pregunta al inicio.
> 
> Ps. coger tiene el mismo significado del verbo y se entiende perfectamente en América, no lo usamos en las locuciones que se escuchan en *E*spaña, pero el significado es estándar.


----------



## Don1

Concordo ... con l'espressione 
En un santiamen . 
Oppure si puo usare anche "En menos que canta un gallo".... >>> quest ' ultima è abbastanza usata!


----------



## laura12345

Elxenc said:


> Por España, en vez _Entenderlo al vuelo,_ se prefiere  decir: _Cogerlo/la al vuelo_ (ya sé que* el verbo coger, tiene otro significado en América, *será por eso el cambio), y se suele usar para indicar que la persona que _lo coge al vuelo_ (_una explicación, un problema, unas intenciones buenas o malas de alguien)_, es una persona muy despierta, espabilada, lista ,rápida de entendederas, etc.
> 
> En un periquete, como indicativo de que algo sucede en poco tiempo, pero con el sentido de Captarlo al vuelo (por no usar cogerlo), también se usa y bastante por España. O sea, sería, pues, un argentinismo y  un españolismo.



¿Podrías explicármelo?


----------



## Geviert

Como ya se explicó, la afirmación no es precisa: no tiene otro significado, tiene diferentes usos que aparecen precisamente en el DRAE.


----------



## Elxenc

Buon giorno e _salute!_ 

Para que no te pierdas ni canses buscando:

*coger**.* (Del lat. _colligĕre_).

.../...

*31.     * intr. vulg._ Am._ Realizar el acto sexual.

.../...
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------

